# Finalised a few flavours



## Mike (5/2/15)

So I've been mixing juices for 6 months or so. I've finally reached a point where I'm proud of my juices and after sharing some with friends, I'm lucky enough to have had some samples requested. So here's my first trio of tobaccos, still deciding on names but I'm already working on the label design. Must say, it's been exciting stuff so far!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (5/2/15)

Awesome stuff. DIY is not for the impatient for sure, ask me. Are those NET tobaccos?


----------



## Mike (5/2/15)

There are some NETs in there, but after seeing how fast they gunk coils, I prefer to keep them at low percentages for safety's sake. Perhaps there are some better filtration methods out there, but for now I use as little of them as possible while trying not to sacrifice too much in terms of the complexity they add to flavours. The one of the left has none, the one on the right has the most.

I'm fine with being patient, but being a cheap bastid, the amount of times I've thrown mixes out is far more upsetting than the time I've spent investigating and tweaking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/2/15)

Lol, the price you pay for perfection. I know Nicoticket also combines NETs and Tobacco Absolute for the Virus, so you are in good company.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dassie (5/2/15)

Mike said:


> So I've been mixing juices for 6 months or so. I've finally reached a point where I'm proud of my juices and after sharing some with friends, I'm lucky enough to have had some samples requested. So here's my first trio of tobaccos, still deciding on names but I'm already working on the label design. Must say, it's been exciting stuff so far!!!
> 
> View attachment 20878


I have one of these samples and it completely and utterly rocks! Good luck, Mike, I am sure people are going to love them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gripen (5/2/15)

nice work @Mike you are on you're way to be cum famous for you're juice,keep up the good work buddy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (5/2/15)

So when can I get my hands on some

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (5/2/15)

Turns out it's not as easy to do as one would expect, but my plan is slowly coming together.

Hopefully I'll have a reason to get a vendor's subscription by month end

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (5/2/15)

Great going @Mike. Would also like to try them out when available


----------



## Snape of Vape (6/2/15)

@Mike Good to hear bud! I'm always open as a testing station if you want some extra input


----------



## Mike (6/2/15)

Thanks guys!! We all know how frustrating international shipping can be.


----------

